# problème connection ichat



## nerronrouge@hotmail.com (22 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous !  

J?ai des problèmes avec ma connexion ichat depuis peu : 

je ne peux plus me connecter à AIM avec ichat, ma liste de contact reste en gris ou se désactive, (j?active, et la seconde d?après ça se désactive)
et j'ai des pages de dialogue qui me dise : "connexion à aim interrompu, la connexion avec l?hôte a été inopinément interrompue" ou "vous avez été déconnecté de tous vos service, redémarrez la connexion?"

j'ai un G5, et la version mac os x 10.3.9, je me connecte en  neufbox . je n?avais aucun problème avant avec ichat.

Mon problème a débuté suite à une intervention de neuftelecom à mon domicile (car j'avais des problèmes de connexion qui s'interrompait régulièrement). Soit, un problème réglé je pense, mais un nouveau problème CRÉER : ichat ne fonctionne plus depuis (et limewire aussi d?ailleurs !).

Les manipulations effectuées sur mon mac par l?intervenant principalement sont :
-changement de boîtier neufbox et initialisation de celle-ci.  
-je ne passe plus en configuration neufbox ou connexion adsl mais en automatique (dans les préférences système /réseau ) donc je n?ai plus de pppoe activé en ethernet intégré, 
je ne sais pas si c'est lié ou pas.
-du coup ça a changé un paramètre, ma connexion internet s?active automatiquement quand j?allume l?ordinateur, alors qu?avant c?est moi qui activer ou désactivé seul.

Je n?arrive pas à trouver d?où vient le problème, cela vient-il de ports, proxies?je ne sais pas les régler, j?avoue ne pas être une lumière pour ça.

Si quelqu?un pouvait m?aider? help  

Merci d?avance,  
cordialement nerronrouge


----------



## Matt74 (22 Janvier 2006)

Je suis moi aussi avec Neuf Telecom, et logiquement j'ai eu le même souci.

Perso j'ai résolu ce problème en allant dans "préférences", puis sous l'onglet "comptes", je suis allé dans "réglage du serveur", et dans la case "port", j'ai entré 80, au lieu du nombre marqué auparavant.
Ne me demande pas pourquoi ça marche, je ne saurais même pas te répondre, mais bon visiblement mon souci a été résolu du jour au lendemain...

Attention par contre, pour pouvoir entrer les modifications, il ne faut pas que tu sois connecté, sinon tout cela reste en grisé, donc pas possible de modifier quoi que ce soit... Mais bon vu que tu n'arrives pas à te connecter, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.


----------



## nerronrouge@hotmail.com (22 Janvier 2006)

merci bien Matt74, ichat marche !!! avec le chiffre magique 80 dans les options du serveur !
tu me soulages d?un poids énorme ! merci encore !   

et merci à Naas qui m?a proposé de mettre ma question dans le forum !   

A+ 

Cordialement nerronrouge


----------



## Matt74 (22 Janvier 2006)

De rien, ça fait toujours plaisir d'aider son prochain  

Content de voir que ça marche pour toi aussi !

Et j'en profite aussi pour te souhaiter la bienvenue, après tout il n'est jamais trop tard


----------



## iteeth (24 Janvier 2006)

Et moi alors? ça fait deux mois(j'exagere un peu ) que j'ai le même probleme et tu n'est même pas venu m'aider...   Bon, merci pour ta soluce, c'est naas qui va être content(il s'est pas mal penché sur mon problème) car là j'avais fini par abandonner ichat. MERCI!!


----------



## Matt74 (30 Janvier 2006)

Vraiment désolé pour toi !
Y-avait-il déjà un post à ce sujet ?
Et pour ma défense j'ai découvert la solution il y a seulement une semaine, donc je suis excusable durant une bonne partie du temps..
Enfin... si je rends service à plusieurs personnes en même temps, vous m'en voyez ravi !!


----------



## pasko (9 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ce chiffre magique!:love: je trouvais que c'est bizarre le déconnexion sans cesse sous certains jours...j'ai même demande à mes amis mais ils n'ont pas connu ce problème...Quel est la cause? 

Encore merci beaucoup 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Désole, pas vu que le dernier message date en 2006!


----------



## Bananee. (4 Janvier 2011)

En espérant que tout le monde n'ait pas déserté cette discussion, je suis à la recherche d'une aide précieuse. En effet, j'ai essayé de mettre "80" à la place le mon "5190" et rien... iChat me dit toujours : iChat ne parvient pas à communiquer avec le compte MobileMe de "monnom@me.com"

À L'AIDE...


----------



## papibob (14 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,
depuis le jour que j'avais mis ma Livebox en fonctionnement ichat ne trouvais plus le serveur mais grâce a cette discussion et changement  pour le port : 80 ma connexion est revenu


----------



## papibob (2 Mars 2011)

papibob a dit:


> bonjour,
> depuis le jour que j'avais mis ma Livebox en fonctionnement ichat ne trouvais plus le serveur mais grâce a cette discussion et changement  pour le port : 80 ma connexion est revenu



mais pour que la connexion s'établisse il faut attendre 2 min.
est-il possible de forcer la livebox à ouvrir le port : 5190 
une idée ?


----------

